# Looking for Replacement fork for Specialized Secteur Comp Apex



## javierabegazo (May 10, 2013)

Hey guys,

New to biking, only have a year in. In february I was hit by a car and the fork on my bike retained a crack near the top.

I spoke with the LBS in NYC, Bicycle Habitat, and they're telling me that Specialized doesn't make my fork anymore, and that it's a proprietary fork, and that not just any fork will fit the frame.

Any ideas? I've scoured online looking for a replacement fork to no avail

-Javier


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

the zertz insert makes it proprietary.... other than that... I don't recall the steerer being proprietary..., but I have no idea what the rake is on the Secteur fork.

Has the LBS looked up to see if they can get a replacement fork from Specialized?

Maybe... Road Bike Forks - Ritchey Road Bicycle Forks


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

What year bike and what frame size? What is the length of the steerer tube?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

scottma said:


> What year bike and what frame size? What is the length of the steerer tube?


it's a 2012, since the OP said it's a year old... and the 2011 didn't have a Comp Apex model.

Spec may not have any in the 2012 Comp Apex paint jobs.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

I have a fork from a 2011 Roubaix Comp frame size 54.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Except for the paint scheme, your fork is no different than what's now supplied on the low to mid-range (non-disc) 2013 Secteurs. 

If you want to stay with an OE fork, visit or call another Spec dealer and order one through them. Otherwise, being a straight 1 1/8" steerer, you can go aftermarket. Problem is, since the Secteurs geo is modeled after Roubaix's, you need a fork rake of 49mm's. Not all that common.


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

There was a recall for some forks that may break at the steerer tube. I know you said it happened in a wreck but your LBS might be able to warranty it. MIGHT. 

http://www.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/1213TarmacCruxSecteur.pdf


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

bballr4567 said:


> There was a recall for some forks that may break at the steerer tube. I know you said it happened in a wreck but your LBS might be able to warranty it. MIGHT.
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/1213TarmacCruxSecteur.pdf


.... doesn't apply to the OP unfortunately. For the Secteur, it applies to the Disc brake version of the fork, which Specialized introduced disc brakes to the Secteur for the 2013 season.


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

tednugent said:


> .... doesn't apply to the OP unfortunately. For the Secteur, it applies to the Disc brake version of the fork, which Specialized introduced disc brakes to the Secteur for the 2013 season.





> The 2012 and 2013 model road bicycles and framesets come in various colors and
> have the brand name "Specialized" on the frame. The model name "Tarmac SL4,” “Crux” or
> "Secteur” is also located on the frame


It also says that in the posting. Like I said, MIGHT be able to. My LBS thought mine applied but its a 2011. They said they have seen broke forks on the 2012 so they were going to try and get me one.


----------



## blitzinger (May 6, 2013)

If they have your size available, I'd spring for the Roubaix on sale. I just got it and love it. Also new to cycling.


----------

